# C:\END file containing conduitOk message



## Webcrawler (Feb 6, 2013)

I came across a previous thread at this forum relating to C:\END file appearing at the following link:

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/1083450-hjt-host-file-redirect-warning-3.html

I was wondering if the code to copy, paste and run as found at #44 through the recommended program mentioned in earlier posts at the same thread is a general purpose fix for the END file issue found on any Windows system - I am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit OS.

If the solution was tailored for the OP's system please advise if I am able to shortcut the issue by leaving out any steps which may not be required in this instance. I currently have no Internet connection available to me to download the software mentioned in the forum lead thread so I really am hoping for the "this is general purpose fix" response.

Apologies if this was started in the wrong forum and Ty for your assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can simply delete this file manually:

C:\*END*

But there is more to it than that as Conduit installs other files and folders. If you are posting here then you have access to another computer so you should be able to transfer programs over.

Why do you not have an Internet connection?


----------



## Webcrawler (Feb 6, 2013)

Ty for the response.

To answer your questions I have no Internet connection available to me as I have recently moved to my girlfriends residence and have not yet had the connection established - I am posting via her IPad and am not well versed in transferring programs from such to another machine and vice versa if that is even possible, and if so that would be another lesson in itself.

I have a feeling that I have simply deleted the file in the past and somehow it regenerates. 

I have to be honest and say that there seems to be no major issues with my machine but a couple of questions:
1) Is our discussion here actually related to a known virus?
2) If as you say the file can be deleted, you also say there is more to it than that - what is the "more to it" and can I simply delete the "more to it" also?
3) If I can delete the "more to it" could you assist me with the location/names of the files and/or registry entries so I can search for them and remove or once again is there more to it than that?

Further advisement please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well there's more to it than that but then you knew that was coming. 

Seriously, conduit can come in many forms such as unwanted toolbars but there's no way to know what you may have without seeing some logs unfortunately.

Perhaps you can do a system restore to an earlier date prior to this file showing up?


----------



## Webcrawler (Feb 6, 2013)

I think that as you suggested I will simply delete the file and then see if it regenerates.

Hope this is within the boundaries of the forum rules and my sincerest apologies if it is not (if I read ALL the rules before posting this thread it would have started next week!  but I believe it has something to do with the utorrent_v2 toolbar which I have disabled in toolbars/extensions in ie9 anyway.

If the file regenerates in the same location I might just simply move it into the utorrent program folder so it Is out of site out of mind. Either that or I will uninstall the toolbar from programs and features as a test to satisfy my own curiosity.

Should I post my results back here or is utorrent testing off limits? I only use it as a means of transferring large word .docs between friends but I understand if we should leave it alone.

Ty again for the prompt response


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't assist with torrents but we can help remove it. You will have to uninstall the utorrent toolbar.

But I can't know all of the files and registry entries that this has added to your system without using some tools.


----------



## Webcrawler (Feb 6, 2013)

Have uninstalled the toolbar and deleted the END file from C drive.

Will see how things go and let anyone interested know of the results ie: if the END file regenerates.
If I have any major issues in the meantime I will post back here once I am able to generate logs via the required software after establishing Internet connectivity.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I'd be happy to help when you can submit the logs.


----------

